# Two plow trucks in randallstown area needed.



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We've shuffled a few trucks around and are looking to back fill two spots. We need one additional truck for each of our two shopping centers. From beginning to end of snow event.

if interested call 443-220-5745 (Rob)


----------

